# Single or double thinning scissors ?



## designsbyisis

I've seen the curved scissors that I think I will get (7.5" Roseline) but confused as to single or double thinning scissors !


----------



## Janev1000

Hi Lisa

I initially bought single thinning scissors and then read that double are more forgiving and take out less hair with each snip - basically the more teeth, especially on both blades, the less hair is removed. I've posted this link you might find useful. 

http://www.hairfinder.com/hair3/thinning-shears.htm

I bought the Mikki double thinning scissors from Amazon, which are around £10-11 and I find them very good.


----------



## Mogdog

I have recently bought these thinning scissors and they are excellent, 60% off too!

http://www.christiesdirect.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=1267

They take a reasonable amount off but don't leave a blunt edge at all, it all blends in.


----------



## MillieDog

I have single thinning scissors and they work really well. When you snip away the hair catches in the thinning side of the scissor. I decided to try and thin Millie's fur yesterday and snipped merrily away, letting the thinning side fill up. I then brushed her through and the amount of fur that came away in the slicker brush was amazing, loads.


----------



## MillieDog

I have single thinning scissors and they work really well. When you snip away the hair catches in the thinning side of the scissor. I decided to try and thin Millie's fur yesterday and snipped merrily away, letting the thinning side fill up. I then brushed her through and the amount of fur that came away in the slicker brush was amazing, loads.


----------

